# Pocano Mountains PA



## Fitzy (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey im going with my girlfriend and her parents & sister to PA to go snowboarding. She is a beginner and her parents and sister want to go tubing. Anyone have some good suggestions for places to go? Im looking for a good mountain but is still easy for beginners and has a decent terrain park... also it has to have tubing which they wont go to unless they have it

thanks


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

All of them do pretty much.. Blue has the highest vertical in PA.. Bear is a nice mountain (with a super nice hotel -- the Inn at Bear Creek, and good midweek ski and stay packages)... Big Boulders like pretty much a huge terrain park... where exactly are you staying?


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

towards scranton, go to sno. they make good snow, and theres never a crowd. 1000 ft vertical too. good tubing.

further south, bear creek has an awesome park and awesome tubing.

in the middle, jfbb. good tubing at both mountains, better beginner terrain at jack frost. camelback has great tubing and beginner trails as well.

stay away from blue. its just the worst.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

im not a big fan of PA but when i started off i went only to camelback and Shawnee.

camelback in my opinion is like the "Killington" of PA where its crowded etc etc

shawnee is a fun mtn, trails r nice, the park is really nice and lifts r nicely positioned and quick

Know nothing about tubing though:dunno:


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

try Camelback I was there yesterday and it was pretty good for early season. Plus they have easier terrain and tubing.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

how many trails were opened at cameltoe?


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

9 trails total.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

not bad. i cant believe PA got snow and CReek is still a dried out bump in the road


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

The best riding in PA is Elk Mountain imo. However, the lifts are relatively old, aka really slow. The terrain park is the size of my bedroom closet and I don't even know if they have tubing. But the trails there are the best in Northeastern PA.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Snowboarding101 said:


> The best riding in PA is Elk Mountain imo. However, the lifts are relatively old, aka really slow. The terrain park is the size of my bedroom closet and I don't even know if they have tubing. But the trails there are the best in Northeastern PA.


everyone forgets about elk. i was only there once. it dumped snow and we basically had the mountain to our selves. one of my favorite days riding in PA ever.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Mr. Polonia said:


> not bad. i cant believe PA got snow and CReek is still a dried out bump in the road


 Creek is a joke, last year was probably the best year I've seen. The claim to open this Wed. I'll put money on that they won't.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

i dont see them opening til mid jan


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

creek is opening wednesday. employees are called in.


----------



## rustyb99 (Dec 2, 2009)

creek is open today, only 5 trails on the south peak, but the park is open


----------

